# breeding my alpine doe with a nigerian buck?



## Kristi (Feb 2, 2014)

I bought my Alpine doe Talulah as already bred, but it didn't take (she apparently was in heat about 3 wks after her breeding date. I'm getting that from y'all's answers to my questions, I'm new to goats).

Taking her back to the previous owner (who used a friend's buck) is too far to drive.  So I'm looking for a local buck for her, assuming she comes into heat again this season.

Found one locally on CL.  But he's Nigerian - they say he's bred a full size doe before, and offer a second 'date' if the first doesn't take.

if I do take her to this buck, when during her heat is the best time?  It would be a short visit, not a days-long stay.

Good idea?  Bad?  I bought goats for the milk - don't really want to start a herd, so was planning to sell the offspring.  Could I do that with Alpine/Nigerian crosses?  Or would they be good for meat (second choice, but doable)?

Thanks for any input


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2014)

The resulting offspring would be F1 Mini Alpines.  Recently there has been a pretty good demand for mini dairy breeds for backyard homesteaders.  You should have no problem selling the offspring as long as the parents have good conformation.

You could of course process the offspring for meat.  You'll just have less meat, but it's doable.

Best of luck


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 2, 2014)

sound good to me, but I don't know too much about breeding or timing yet. I have young doelings we plan on breeding for milk too, but they are purebred Nigerians and we plan to breed them to purebred Nigerians. I do know that, like eleven said, mini dairy breeds are 'in demand'.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2014)

I raise mini-Alpine's and they are becoming more popular and breeders are few and far between. You could sell them I think fairly easily. As far as the breeding I would certainly wait until she's definitely been in heat for a few hours. When you see her flagging like crazy and acting super super friendly, wait a few hours and then take her. I dont know exact hours or anything, I just know based on how the goat is acting when it's time.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.  I think I will give the guy a call, if she goes into heat again, which should be soon if the season isn't over for her. 

If she has a buckling, could I use him to breed her and her sister in the future?  Would those kids also be considered mini alpines?

Found this, thought I'd share: http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/MGBrdKidd.htm 

Details about how many hours heat lasts, when ovulation occurs, etc.  Way more info than I wanted to know, lol!

Thanks again


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2014)

If she has a buckling...it would be an F1 Mini Alpine.

If you bred back to the dam or sister (not entirely recommended for future breeding stock imo but for terminal use ok)...the resulting offspring would still be F1 Mini Alpine.

It's like this...

Alpine Doe + ND Buck = F1 Mini Alpine

F1 + F1 = F2

F2 + F2 = F3

F3 + F3 = F4

F4 + F4 = F5

F5 + F5 = "Full Blood" Mini Alpine

F(any#) + F(lower#) = F(lower#)   example:  F4 + F3 = F3   or  F2 + F1 = F1

You breed like to like to create the next factor until you get to Full Blood.  Then you breed Full Blood to none less than Full Blood to maintain Full Blood.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 4, 2014)

Actually you don't get Pure status for mini's until F6


----------



## Kristi (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, the deed is done   Poor little short guy, needed something to stand on, lol!  And she wouldn't hold still very well.  But her signs of heat stopped after that day, so I'm hoping that means it took. 

Meanwhile her sister, Clementine, is 2 1/2 mo along and is starting to look pretty fat


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 15, 2014)

elevan said:


> If she has a buckling...it would be an F1 Mini Alpine.
> 
> If you bred back to the dam or sister (not entirely recommended for future breeding stock imo but for terminal use ok)...the resulting offspring would still be F1 Mini Alpine.
> 
> ...



Never knew that before yet wondered about it. Thank you for explaining that!!


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 16, 2014)

elevan said:


> If she has a buckling...it would be an F1 Mini Alpine.
> 
> If you bred back to the dam or sister (not entirely recommended for future breeding stock imo but for terminal use ok)...the resulting offspring would still be F1 Mini Alpine.
> 
> ...


 
Great Information! I never knew that either. That is great to know!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 20, 2014)

Mini-Alpine's are great! I raise them and they are absolutely the best  in my opinion anyway


----------



## elevan (Feb 21, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Actually you don't get Pure status for mini's until F6


Indeed you're right    I fell short by one in my example, sorry for that folks!  I edited my original post to reflect this.


----------

